
An ALS patient's dilemma: End his own life, or die slowly of the disease? - onetimemanytime
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/als-patient-s-dilemma-end-his-own-life-or-die-n993421
======
JPLeRouzic
Thank you for posting this article. ALS may seem quite rare, but it is a
strange disease.

It shares properties with many other diseases, including Alzheimer's and FTD.
They are proteinopathies. And Parkinson seems to be at the other end of the
spectrum compared to ALS.

There would be no single SLA, but several diseases, regardless of the criteria
selected: physical (UMN, LMN, PLS) or genetic (SOD1, FUS, TDP-43, C9orf72).

Each case is different.

There have been more than 50 unsuccessful clinical trials, which would be a
record.

